

On the Cruelty Of Really Teaching Computer Science[pdf] - Tyr42
http://www.cs.utexas.edu/users/EWD/ewd10xx/EWD1036.PDF

======
iwr
Good penmanship, by the way (date: 1988). Do young kids today get to practice
their handwriting much?

Good stuff so far: _"By evoking the need for deep conceptual hierarchies, the
automatic computer confronts us with a radically new intellectual challenge
that has no precedent in our history."_

~~~
Tyr42
We still do, for now. But I can see the transition coming in one or two people
eschewing handwriting for laptops in eachof my classes at the high school
level.

